# C&D Afterhours



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Cornell & Diehl AFTER HOURS FLAKE 2oz. 
A Toney/Tarler blend. A night out wasn't complete without a trip to the "private club" for a Cuba Libre or two. Round out your evening or any other time of day with this Virginia flake sweetened with the elixir of the Islands, Dark rum.

I cracked open this tin, and the first thing I noticed was sweet rum. Yum, I thought, this is gonna be good. As with other C&D blends I've had, this one was almost ready to smoke I just let it dry for about 10 mins. before going at it. I loaded it into my 'no-name' virginia pipe.

It's a mild, sweet and smooth smoke. It didn't really have any surprises for me, the taste did not evolve, so it seemed rather one-dimentional. This seems similar to McClelland's Navy Cavendish, except not quite as sweet. Very good smoke, though. I'll rate it a 7/10.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Alyks said:


> Cornell & Diehl AFTER HOURS FLAKE 2oz.
> A Toney/Tarler blend. A night out wasn't complete without a trip to the "private club" for a Cuba Libre or two. Round out your evening or any other time of day with this Virginia flake sweetened with the elixir of the Islands, Dark rum.
> 
> I cracked open this tin, and the first thing I noticed was sweet rum. Yum, I thought, this is gonna be good. As with other C&D blends I've had, this one was almost ready to smoke I just let it dry for about 10 mins. before going at it. I loaded it into my 'no-name' virginia pipe.
> ...


I would advise "Blockade Runner" by C&D. It's bit more robust and has a rum flavor that is very nice. A great blend period.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice work Alex - thanks for the review. I have read about this and always walked away in the past.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll have to try that. Thanks! p


----------

